# Tell-about-yourself thread.



## Klavierspieler

I just had a wonderful idea: instead of having all these separate tell-about-yourself threads, why don't we just mash them together and make one big tell-about-yourself thread. People can tell as much or as little as they please. People can ask their questions here instead of creating a whole slough of new threads to do so.

I'll start: My name is David, I'm fifteen, I live in the top left corner of the continental US. I am an Introvert, meaning that I hate crowds (meaning groups of more than about five people) and avoiding public speaking like the plague. I play piano at a fairly advanced level and 'cello at a not so advanced level. My favourite composers are Schumann (duh), Beethoven, Bach, Elgar, and Chopin.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Klavierspieler said:


> I just had a wonderful idea: instead of having all these separate tell-about-yourself threads, why don't we just mash them together and make one big tell-about-yourself thread. People can tell as much or as little as they please. People can ask their questions here instead of creating a whole slough of new threads to do so.
> 
> I'll start: My name is David, I'm fifteen, I live in the top left corner of the continental US. I am an Introvert, meaning that I hate crowds (meaning groups of more than about five people) and avoiding public speaking like the plague. I play piano at a fairly advanced level and 'cello at a not so advanced level. My favourite composers are Schumann (duh), Beethoven, Bach, Elgar, and Chopin.


It is rare for an introvert to start a thread like this one...Maybe you are less introvert than you think you are.

My name is Martin, I'm 59 almost 60! That IS old. I can't believe it. Because I'm in great shape...why? Well, I exercise 4 to 5 times a week and when I'm busy just 3. Weights, mainly. I like to see me in the mirror and see "Superman" LOL
My favourite composers are those less popular...Just two **: Berg and Bartok...maybe Balakirev (but he was a braggart) Many with S: Shostakovich, Schönberg, Scriabin, Schreker. Just one P: Prokofiev. A big Z: Zemlinsky. a big K: Krenek, a small K for Khachaturian, Kabalevsky and Kancheli...a big M for my secret friend: Nikolai Myaskovsky.

I have a Master degree in Information systems and worked for 26 years in the field, mainly as a project leader. My wife started a languages school in 1994 and I am running it.

I am married and have two sons, and two dogs.

I love arts, in general. I travelled 6 times to Europe and fall in love with Schönbrun and the Hermitage, Versailles is not as nice...I visited I can't remember how many museums, maybe 1,000,000,000! LOL

I like good food, good wine and moreover good company. I like people very much...I should say rather smart people. I don't like pasta nor pizza nor stupid people nor beer.

My music: an impressive list...Please I'm not bragging here, just sharing:

http://www3.bell.net/svp1/

What do I think about life? Life is a comedy, we are like puppets playing for a big giant...let's call him God. We have so many things we can control and others we cannot.

My blood is Jewish but I was never baptised, my wife is catholic. We don't observe any religion at home.

I'm fluent in three languages (Spanish, Frech and English) even if some people would tell me that my English is not so good. LOL
I can have a "stupid conversation" in Italian, Portuguese and Russian

I love to read, I love music. I am very curious...maybe too much

I said quite enough.

Sincerely,

Martin


----------



## Polednice

Fascinating how, even after just one response, a certain member has taken a portion of your OP, Klavierspieler, to create a spin-off thread after you specifically stated that this could be an area to keep all our miscellaneous personals! 

Well, me (aiming for things I haven't repeated lots elsewhere):

My name is Callum. I am 21. I am a university student of medieval English and Old Norse, and I live in the UK. I am also extremely introverted - I have very few friends, find socialising difficult, and this is something I struggle with on a daily basis. Curiously, despite this, public speaking is one of my strong points. I adore music as much as literature, and play the piano to diploma level; flute to mid-grade level; and own a clarinet, violin, and cello that I like to mess around with. I would like an oboe and a bassoon too! My favourite composers are Brahms and Dvorak; my favourite period naturally Romanticism, but importantly for its literary ideals as well as its musical styles. Any questions?! I'll answer _anything_. That's a challenge.


----------



## HerlockSholmes

My name is Robert. I'm 17. I've been having a constant battle with obssessive-compulsive disorder for about 6 years now. I'm very introverted as well; that is, I hate being in a group of more than 2 people. I've been playing piano for a bunch of years and I'm just starting to learn the violin. *I love fugal music*. In fact, I love it so much that one of my life goals is to collect and listen to every single fugue written in history.

That is all. For now.


----------



## Polednice

HerlockSholmes said:


> My name is Robert. I'm 17. I've been having a constant battle with obssessive-compulsive disorder for about 6 years now. I'm very introverted as well; that is, I hate being in a group of more than 2 people. I've been playing piano for a bunch of years and I'm just starting to learn the violin. *I love fugal music*. In fact, I love it so much that one of my life goals is to collect and listen to every single fugue written in history.
> 
> That is all. For now.


I am going to write a masterful fugue, but lock it away in a safe so that no one can listen to, read or record it, just so you will die unsuccessful.


----------



## HerlockSholmes

Polednice said:


> I am going to write a masterful fugue, but lock it away in a safe so that no one can listen to, read or record it, just so you will die unsuccessful.


Unpublished and/or lost fugues don't count.


----------



## CountessAdele

A little about me, hmm

Introvert or extrovert? Well I'm not sure, depends on who I'm with, some people I can talk their ears off and with others I'm quiet as a mouse (maybe I'm just quiet around people who intimidate me?). I like Brahms, Mozart, Chopin, Beethoven, Bach, Verdi, Strauss, and probably more but my minds drawing a blank. My favorite singers, ah there's too many to list! But Diana Damrau holds a special place for being the voice that "opened my eyes", so to speak. I'm 19 I live alone, well with my fat cat Artie . Uh I live in the bottom right corner of the continental U.S. I hope to learn German, and French. And am currently learning to sing, I'm terrible it's so fun! And I guess thats all.


----------



## Aksel

Polednice said:


> My name is Callum. I am 21. *I am a university student of* medieval English and *Old Norse*, and I live in the UK.


Callum, we should be friends.


----------



## Polednice

Aksel said:


> Callum, we should be friends.


My friend quota is currently full, but I'll just go and tell someone that I never want to see them again, and then pop you on the end of the list.


----------



## Aksel

Polednice said:


> My friend quota is currently full, but I'll just go and tell someone that I never want to see them again, and then pop you on the end of the list.


The END? I demand to be put at the very front!


----------



## Kopachris

My name is Christopher. I am 18 years old and live in a very small casino town in the high desert of Nevada. I'm very introverted in that I spend a lot of time looking inside myself, but I don't often have trouble socializing anymore since I've learned to simulate people's reactions in my mind before saying or doing things around them, and I don't have much trouble with public speaking. I love symphonic music, but I also like chamber music because it makes me feel fancy (which is quite important to me, since I live in a trailer). I start my first-ever job on Tuesday--hotel front desk and reservations. It's also the first job I've ever applied for. I graduated high school as a salutatorian. The only reason why I wasn't valedictorian is that there was one paper for AP English (a biographical or historical criticism of _Hamlet_ or _Macbeth_) in my senior year that I didn't do. I'm dedicated to professionalism in all of my "projects." I've been known to take projects too seriously or be overly-critical because of it. On the outside, I usually appear humble, shy, and intelligent. On the inside, I'm extremely arrogant, confident, and intelligent.

Are we supposed to confess stuff here, too? If we do confess stuff, can we be assured that no one will start an argument about it? (After all, if I'm confessing it, then I know it's wrong or controversial but choose to do it anyway--not much point in arguing there)


----------



## Polednice

Aksel said:


> The END? I demand to be put at the very front!


All right, all right, I'll put you in the middle to start with, but you have to work your way to the top! 

Kopa, confessions are indeed allowed. So who did you kill?


----------



## HerlockSholmes

Kopachris said:


> My name is Christopher. I am 18 years old and live in a very small casino town in the high desert of Nevada. I'm very introverted in that I spend a lot of time looking inside myself, but I don't often have trouble socializing anymore since I've learned to simulate people's reactions in my mind before saying or doing things around them, and I don't have much trouble with public speaking. I love symphonic music, but I also like chamber music because it makes me feel fancy (which is quite important to me, since I live in a trailer). I start my first-ever job on Tuesday--hotel front desk and reservations. It's also the first job I've ever applied for. I graduated high school as a salutatorian. The only reason why I wasn't valedictorian is that there was one paper for AP English (a biographical or historical criticism of _Hamlet_ or _Macbeth_) in my senior year that I didn't do. I'm dedicated to professionalism in all of my "projects." I've been known to take projects too seriously or be overly-critical because of it. On the outside, I usually appear humble, shy, and intelligent. On the inside, I'm extremely arrogant, confident, and intelligent.
> 
> Are we supposed to confess stuff here, too? If we do confess stuff, can we be assured that no one will start an argument about it? (After all, if I'm confessing it, then I know it's wrong or controversial but choose to do it anyway--not much point in arguing there)


Confess! Confess! Confess! Confess! Confess! Confess! Confess! Confess! Confess! Confess! Confess! Confess! Confess! Confess! Confess!


----------



## Delicious Manager

I live a short stroll from an unspoiled beach in West Sussex, England. Sir Hubert Parry, composer of _Jerusalem_, lived just around the corner from 1880 until he died in 1918. His rather grand house is now apartments. A A Milne also wrote _Peter Pan_ here and you can see the garden that inspired his fairy tale.

I will be 54 in just over a week's time, but still 30 in my head. After nearly 30 years managing orchestras here in the UK, I set-up my own classical management consultancy in 2007 and currently manage seven of the UK's leading chamber ensembles and two jazz artists.

I am pedantic to a fault and am anally retentive about proper spelling and grammar (don't spell Vaughan Williams wrongly, or I'll pounce on you!). And don't get me started on personal pronouns and rogue apostrophes. No, DON'T!

I like many genres of music, not just classical and have probably listened to more music than is good for me (and know the instrumentations to most of the orchestral repertoire by heart because my brain soaks-up rubbish that way). I can be tedious in company, but useful in a pub quiz.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Kopachris said:


> My name is Christopher. I am 18 years old and live in a very small casino town in the high desert of Nevada. I'm very introverted in that I spend a lot of time looking inside myself, but I don't often have trouble socializing anymore since I've learned to simulate people's reactions in my mind before saying or doing things around them, and I don't have much trouble with public speaking. I love symphonic music, but I also like chamber music because it makes me feel fancy (which is quite important to me, since I live in a trailer). I start my first-ever job on Tuesday--hotel front desk and reservations. It's also the first job I've ever applied for. I graduated high school as a salutatorian. The only reason why I wasn't valedictorian is that there was one paper for AP English (a biographical or historical criticism of _Hamlet_ or _Macbeth_) in my senior year that I didn't do. I'm dedicated to professionalism in all of my "projects." I've been known to take projects too seriously or be overly-critical because of it. On the outside, I usually appear humble, shy, and intelligent. On the inside, I'm extremely arrogant, confident, and intelligent.
> 
> Are we supposed to confess stuff here, too? If we do confess stuff, can we be assured that no one will start an argument about it? (After all, if I'm confessing it, then I know it's wrong or controversial but choose to do it anyway--not much point in arguing there)


I won't argument anything...I am not a judgemental person

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

How many young people...You make me feel so old!!!!!!!!






Martin


----------



## Kopachris

Polednice said:


> Kopa, confessions are indeed allowed. So who did you kill?





HerlockSholmes said:


> Confess! Confess! Confess! Confess! Confess! Confess! Confess! Confess! Confess! Confess! Confess! Confess! Confess! Confess! Confess!


I didn't kill anyone. My confessions are much more boring than that. They're more socially-awkward type confessions.

*debating whether or not to post this*

*still debating*

*fine, I'll just put a bunch of space before it*

Confession 1: I torrented most of my classical music collection. Now that I have a job, I'll actually buy CDs legitimately, but not Beethoven or Mahler, since I already downloaded their complete works.
Confession 2: My latest obsession is making fanart for _My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic_. Here I am, an adult male, and I like a cartoon about pastel-colored ponies.

I'm so ashamed.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Polednice said:


> Fascinating how, even after just one response, a certain member has taken a portion of your OP, Klavierspieler, to create a spin-off thread after you specifically stated that this could be an area to keep all our miscellaneous personals!
> 
> Well, me (aiming for things I haven't repeated lots elsewhere):
> 
> My name is Callum. I am 21. I am a university student of medieval English and Old Norse, and I live in the UK. I am also extremely introverted - I have very few friends, find socialising difficult, and this is something I struggle with on a daily basis. Curiously, despite this, public speaking is one of my strong points. I adore music as much as literature, and play the piano to diploma level; flute to mid-grade level; and own a clarinet, violin, and cello that I like to mess around with. I would like an oboe and a bassoon too! My favourite composers are Brahms and Dvorak; my favourite period naturally Romanticism, but importantly for its literary ideals as well as its musical styles. Any questions?! I'll answer _anything_. That's a challenge.


Some contradictions here? Kind of...I am introverted....and " Any questions?! I'll answer _anything_. Usually introverted just don't. I think that many people like to say they're introverted...it is like saying "I'm introverted because I am smart" *Extraverted people are perceived as being abnormal, stupid, superficial....Prejudices are there*... I 'm rather extraverted, even though I am not superficial not empty-headed at all.

Martin


----------



## HerlockSholmes

Kopachris said:


> Confession 2: My latest obsession is making fanart for _My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic_. Here I am, an adult male, and I like a cartoon about pastel-colored ponies.
> 
> I'm so ashamed.


Ahahahhahaha. Man, that's so hilarious! :lol:

[No offense]


----------



## Lunasong

Kopachris said:


> Confession 2: My latest obsession is making fanart for _My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic_. Here I am, an adult male, and I like a cartoon about pastel-colored ponies.
> 
> I'm so ashamed.


Bronie - you are not alone.


----------



## Polednice

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Some contradictions here? Kind of...I am introverted....and " Any questions?! I'll answer _anything_. Usually introverted just don't. I think that many people like to say they're introverted...it is like saying "I'm introverted because I am smart" *Extraverted people are perceived as being abnormal, stupid, superficial....Prejudices are there*... I 'm rather extraverted, even though I am not superficial not empty-headed at all.
> 
> Martin


I find your assumptions quite insulting. Perhaps you would like me to prove my introversion by telling you that my social ineptitude has caused severe clinical depression for the past five years, and I have been on anti-depressants and receiving various kinds of counselling for three years because it seriously affects my life?!

Don't be so quick to judge what does and does not make a person introverted. If I were comfortable enough with an individual in person (which would take many, many months), I would answer most personal questions. I only said that I'll answer any questions here because of the relative anonymity. If I wanted to, I could leave this website tomorrow and never worry about contact with anyone here ever again.

Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez...!


----------



## HerlockSholmes

myaskovsky2002 said:


> ...I am not a judgemental person





myaskovsky2002 said:


> Some contradictions here? Kind of...I am introverted....and " Any questions?! I'll answer _anything_. Usually introverted just don't. I think that many people like to say they're introverted...it is like saying "I'm introverted because I am smart" *Extraverted people are perceived as being abnormal, stupid, superficial....Prejudices are there*... I 'm rather extraverted, even though I am not superficial not empty-headed at all.
> 
> Martin


You're definitely not judgmental.


----------



## Kopachris

Lunasong said:


> Bronie - you are not alone.


I've avoided telling people around here because I saw what happened to an earlier MLP thread, and was worried that mentioning it might derail the thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/14417-mlp-friendship-magic.html

Back to talking about normal stuff, now. I'll start: I also like to cook, though I don't often get good ingredients to cook with. However, that's made me really good at improving prepackaged meals.


----------



## Nix

I am also an introvert, so I'm not gonna tell you a THING.

But I enjoy hearing about other people!


----------



## Yoshi

I'm introverted.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Lunasong said:


> Bronie - you are not alone.


AAAAHHH!!!! Take it away!


----------



## Almaviva

That's a good idea (although we've had similar threads before - but in my opinion even though ideally we'd just bump up one of the old ones with this topic, at least it is better to have this new one than to start multiple personal question threads).

I'm 54, married, two kids, I live in the Southeastern United States, I'm Italian-American, I love opera (and a certain Russian soprano), wine, gourmet food, literature, sports. I'm not introverted at all, like you must have suspected already from my multiple and long posts. I love people and human interactions in general, and I'm frequently inviting friends over for dinner.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Polednice said:


> If I wanted to, I could leave this website tomorrow and never worry about contact with anyone here ever again.


No, you couldn't. You're addicted to the site. You'd at least have to go through withdrawals.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Polednice said:


> Curiously, despite this, public speaking is one of my strong points.


I actually do quite well at public speaking, I just really don't enjoy it.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

My Christian name is Humphrey Icarus Wellington IV. I lived me a life of misdeed until the missus got me off the drink. We now prosper in dry goods just like ma and pa, god bless their souls.


----------



## Trout

Me, in a nutshell:

My name is Daniel and I'm currently go to high school in Southern California. I'm Asian-American and somewhat introverted (since we are on that topic). I can play the clarinet and the bass clarinet and the piano at a rather basic level (being self-taught). I've been listening to classical music regularly for a little over a year. Other sports and hobbies include martial arts, tennis, chess, biking, reading, and programming.


Yeah, I'm pretty boring


----------



## Almaviva

regressivetransphobe said:


> My Christian name is Humphrey Icarus Wellington IV. I lived me a life of misdeed until the missus got me off the drink. We now prosper in dry goods just like ma and pa, god bless their souls.


You really do think that this is funny, don't you?


----------



## clavichorder

Well, I'm a 19 year old male named Jackson who lives in Seattle. I currently, due to fortunate circumstances, have an 800 some square foot house to myself and go to community college. The house was an impulse by on the part of my relatively wealthy grandmother, intended as a vacation home for when she visits us from out of state. But she never uses it, which is convenient, oh so convenient for me. I live in three different households throughout the week actually, this cottage of my grandmother's during the school week, my parent's house with my brother and two cats and two dogs on Friday nights, and my piano teacher's condominium downtown Saturday nights, coming home for dinner on Sunday and departing for the cottage again for the week. This arrangement hasn't been in effect for very long. I sometimes get lonely up there, so I spend a lot of time at school, which is literally a block away from the cottage. At the cottage I do have a clavichord, a harpsichord and a virginal, that I am borrowing from a harpsichord and clavichord maker that I apprentice with on and off. I don't know if I have what it takes to be an instrument maker, and I'm not sure he has faith in me either, but he has me do an occassional job for him. I have never had any other sort of job and have a rough history with academics and social life middle school on, but I'm on anti depressant medication and atypical antipsychotics(a scary name, but actually a very typical sort of drug for bipolar and extreme depression). But I am currently optimistic, though occasionally rather anxious and over analytical from time to time. My motto these days might be "ressilience and experimentation." I have a fondness for women but have never been in a relationship with one, though curiously I have been in one with a guy and that is another story. In my spare time, I think about and try rekindling my interest in past hobbies, and like to think that I'm working towards forming new habits that will be the foundations for a happier and more productive life. I read about history from a particular set of books slowly, sometimes read novels, listen to music very readily, and work on keyboard pieces, wavering from my interest in early music, to my obsession with Medtner and craving for romantic pianism. I try my best to be honest with myself but sometimes feel very vague and unpenetrating, and uncomfortably just wing it, which is something I previously could not do.


----------



## samurai

@ Jackson, Hang in there, buddy. You'll be alright! I really admire and respect you for having the courage and honesty to write about yourself in such an open way. One word of advice though, from someone old enough to be your father: Please don't be so hard on yourself. You sound like--and I'm sure you are--a good and decent man.


----------



## clavichorder

Thanks Steve, I appreciate it. Sometimes I come off more self hating in my descriptions to others than I am when I'm alone because one aspect I am insecure about concerning myself is my likability, so I downsize and self deprecate, but to be honest, I don't feel that I am that "good" all the time, but I don't suppose anyone has that sense completely. I would just like to be more stable about my feelings of being a good person someday. But being not hard on yourself, that is good advice all the way through, I agree.


----------



## samurai

Jackson, Not to sound too cliched--or like my father, which as I get on in years I more and more seem to be doing--all those things will come to you in time. I think that as a species, we humans tend to be quite impatient, which might be a good thing in terms of evolution and survival. However, especially when we are so young--as you are--its downside is that we think/feel that what we hope to achieve with and in our lives will never happen and then we get desperate and turn on either ourselves and/or others. In your case, it sounds as if you turn on yourself and *away* from others? I hope I'm not overreaching here and being presumptious; please forgive me if I am. Just remember what I'm telling you, coming from someone who has lived more than twice as long as you, and often had--and still has--the same feelings of inadequacy and not belonging etc., etc.: It will all work out. Please trust me on this.

Peace,
Steve


----------



## Kopachris

Almaviva said:


> You really do think that this is funny, don't you?


Well, I thought it was funny, but that's probably because I just don't know any better. If it's not supposed to be funny, I'm just going to call Poe's Law on it.


----------



## violadude

My name is Rory, I am 20. I am a composition major at Cornish College of the Arts in Seattle. I also play the viola. I was born with Cloacal Extrophy, which is a fancy word for being born with everything below the diaphragm super messed up. I was also born with a foot deformity, which led to amputation, which led to me currently having only one leg (the upside is that I get a cool robot looking metal leg). You probably already know my musical tastes and what not. As far as music goes I like pretty much anything that is creative or means something to me, that's very broad and subjective, but it works for me. I am in a long distance relationship with a Thai girl that I met on Facebook who is now studying abroad in Sydney, Australia. I have gone there to visit her twice now. I have a 16 year old sister. I was born into a conservative Christian family, right now I myself would consider myself politically independent (right leaning economic policies, left leaning social policies, but I am flexible). And I consider myself Christian still, but am struggling with it. I love hot sauce, I put hot sauce on just about everything except for sweet food. I am fascinated with Asian culture, I would love to go to any Asian city. There is an Asian anime called Dragon ball (maybe you heard of it) that I am a big fan of. I am not a big video game player, but I love Zelda OOT and Banjo Kazooie for nostalgic purposes. I like writing, but don't get to do it very often. Today I just finished a piece I have written for Oboe, violin, viola and Cello. Thats all I can think of for now! 

OH! I forgot! Confession! lol My confession is that because of the medical condition I was born with, I had to wear diapers until I was 13...which was rather awkward......but now I don't have to thanks to the magic of super pubic catheterization.


----------



## Nix

violadude said:


> I am a composition major at Cornish College of the Arts in Seattle.


Composition majors unite! I do believe there are a few more, but I can't remember who (Aramis was... and is Rasa one?). Anyways, you should post your music sometime. I'd love to hear the works of a regular contributor instead of all the random stuff we get from people just looking to get there name out there. I think I'll post my stuff at some point, but I'll probably do it under a different screen name to keep anonymity of my introverted self... in which case it'll probably look like I'm just trying to get my name out there, but whatever.


----------



## violadude

Nix said:


> Composition majors unite! I do believe there are a few more, but I can't remember who (Aramis was... and is Rasa one?). Anyways, you should post your music sometime. I'd love to hear the works of a regular contributor instead of all the random stuff we get from people just looking to get there name out there. I think I'll post my stuff at some point, but I'll probably do it under a different screen name to keep anonymity of my introverted self... in which case it'll probably look like I'm just trying to get my name out there, but whatever.


Indeed, I will post one of my compositions sometime. The only composition of mine that has thus far been recorded is a quintet for 5 violas I wrote about 3 or 4 years ago. When I was 16. It is quite good actually, but hopefully I can get something more recent recorded soon.

Actually! I do have a recording of a short Viola-Clarinet duet I wrote...but it's not one of my better pieces (I rush wrote it in like a couple days to satisfy a 3 composition per semester requirement that my then composition teacher had) and it's poorly performed. But maybe I'll post it anyway, just for kicks.

I would like to hear one of your compositions sometime too, Nix! If you post it under a different name though, you have to let me know it's yours in a PM.


----------



## Ravellian

I'm 22, set to graduate from Towson University this December with two degrees: accounting and music performance. I love classical music, particularly piano music, and I have been playing the piano for about 15 years. I also love music history; I study composers from the medieval to the romantic period in my spare time. I will be starting at a public accounting firm full-time starting in January, a mid-size firm specializing in tax preparation. I'm atheist and politically moderate.

Confession? Socially, I get along with people fine at school and work, but otherwise I'm a very private person. Generally I find it very difficult to get along with people outside of a work/classroom setting... I've never been in a long-term relationship with anyone, partly because of this. It doesn't make me depressed or anything; I just tend to find people boring..


----------



## CountessAdele

clavichorder said:


> but to be honest, I don't feel that I am that "good" all the time, but I don't suppose anyone has that sense completely. I would just like to be more stable about my feelings of being a good person someday.


I think good people are those who are concerned about being good. Like yourself.


----------



## Sid James

I'm in the "intermediate" age group between the younger & more mature members of this forum. Australian with a European background. I'm working in the admin area, it's not too bad. I like to be social but I also like my "downtime" alone. My main interest besides music is history. I don't mind religion or politics, I just don't like it being rammed down my throat. I do have strong views on various things, but I like to tread the middle ground overall. I think people shouldn't be scared to kind of sit on the fence, or be seen to do that. It's better than being drawn into endless "us versus them" debates. I just aim to meet people half way, not necessarily convert them to what I think...


----------



## sospiro

I've already done a couple of bios but can't find the threads now. One was something like 'how did you guys meet?'

I'll do another when I have time but perhaps this could be a sticky?


----------



## Sid James

^^ One earlier similar thread like this was HERE...


----------



## violadude

Polednice said:


> I find your assumptions quite insulting. Perhaps you would like me to prove my introversion by telling you that my social ineptitude has caused severe clinical depression for the past five years, and I have been on anti-depressants and receiving various kinds of counselling for three years because it seriously affects my life?!
> 
> Don't be so quick to judge what does and does not make a person introverted. If I were comfortable enough with an individual in person (which would take many, many months), *I would answer most personal questions. I only said that I'll answer any questions here because of the relative anonymity. If I wanted to, I could leave this website tomorrow and never worry about contact with anyone here ever again.*
> 
> Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez...!


Well......we don't want you to leave the form, so we better not ask you anything too potentially embarrassing.


----------



## sospiro

Sid James said:


> ^^ One earlier similar thread like this was HERE...




This is so spooky

Check out the date of Alma's first post in that thread


----------



## Polednice

violadude said:


> I am in a long distance relationship with a Thai girl that I met on Facebook who is now studying abroad in Sydney, Australia.


Hell yeah! We should be in a club: Guys in LDRs with People in Australia.


----------



## violadude

Polednice said:


> Hell yeah! We should be in a club: Guys in LDRs with People in Australia.


That sounds like an awesome club! lol


----------



## Delicious Manager

Was I supposed to have made a confession? Then I should reveal my greatest musical guilty pleasure: The so-called _Numa Numa Dance_ (real title _Drogostea din tei_) by the Moldovan pop band O-Zone.

I KNOW!!


----------



## Klavierspieler

Klavierspieler said:


> I'll start: My name is David, I'm fifteen, I live in the top left corner of the continental US. I am an Introvert, meaning that I hate crowds (meaning groups of more than about five people) and avoiding public speaking like the plague. I play piano at a fairly advanced level and 'cello at a not so advanced level. My favourite composers are Schumann (duh), Beethoven, Bach, Elgar, and Chopin.


Things I didn't mention before:

I am (as I am sure most of you have already guessed) a Conservative Christian. Politically, I tend to lean towards libertarianism (i.e. Ron Paul). I have been homeschooled my entire life and love it. I also attend an alternative school part-time for classes my mother doesn't want to teach me.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Delicious Manager said:


> Was I supposed to have made a confession? Then I should reveal my greatest musical guilty pleasure: The so-called _Numa Numa Dance_ (real title _Drogostea din tei_) by the Moldovan pop band O-Zone.
> 
> I KNOW!!


AAAUGGHH!!! Take it away!! It's Killing me!!!


----------



## Klavierspieler

Hmmm... All the people with severe health issues make me feel guilty for considering complaining about my cold...


----------



## Polednice

Klavierspieler said:


> Hmmm... All the people with severe health issues make me feel guilty for considering complaining about my cold...


How dare you trivialise our illnesses with mention of a cold?!  Complain to your heart's content - colds suck too!


----------



## Vesteralen

I was born nearly fifty-nine years ago in...........zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## starthrower

moving right along...


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Polednice said:


> I find your assumptions quite insulting. Perhaps you would like me to prove my introversion by telling you that my social ineptitude has caused severe clinical depression for the past five years, and I have been on anti-depressants and receiving various kinds of counselling for three years because it seriously affects my life?!
> 
> Don't be so quick to judge what does and does not make a person introverted. If I were comfortable enough with an individual in person (which would take many, many months), I would answer most personal questions. I only said that I'll answer any questions here because of the relative anonymity. If I wanted to, I could leave this website tomorrow and never worry about contact with anyone here ever again.
> 
> Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez...!


I apologize, the last thing in the world I'd like to do is to insult you, I'm not a psychologist AT ALL. It was just a remark. I wasn't judging you at all. I thought introverted people didn't like to talk about themselves...Prejudices, maybe. I'm not entitled to judge anybody. I'm just a very tiny little person trying to survive the routine.

Martin


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

This thread should become a competition of who can have the longest post about themselves.


----------



## Polednice

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I apologize, the last thing in the world I'd like to do is to insult you, I'm not a psychologist AT ALL. It was just a remark. I wasn't judging you at all. I thought introverted people didn't like to talk about themselves...Prejudices, maybe. I'm not entitled to judge anybody. I'm just a very tiny little person trying to survive the routine.
> 
> Martin


Aye, sorry about the little outburst - it was just because it can become quite frustrating that so few people understand mental illness (and, by extension, what severe introversion is really like). Next time, just ask someone, "Oh really, how so given X?" rather than suggesting that you know their mind better than they know it themselves.


----------



## Couchie

I was born in Denmark during an especially cold spring. Mother was a seamstress, Father a shipping mogul. After I was born, they stopped having sex.

When I was only two I had a couch dropped on me while we were moving into a new place down by the wharf. My body was a mangled, unusable mess. However my brain was left fully intact. In an experimental procedure, my brain was to be cryogenically frozen while a new body was grown from my DNA in a secret laboratory in Iceland. Unfortunately, somehow during the cloning process the human egg to be used for the fusion was replaced with that of a jellyfish. Before this mistake was caught it was too late, they could not redo the procedure without the brain suffering irreparable damage from freezer-burn. In sick desperation they went ahead with the brain transplant into this, my new body, and now I am what I am.


----------



## clavichorder

Huilunsoittaja said:


> This thread should become a competition of who can have the longest post about themselves.


Care to join in the competition?


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Polednice said:


> Aye, sorry about the little outburst - it was just because it can become quite frustrating that so few people understand mental illness (and, by extension, what severe introversion is really like). Next time, just ask someone, "Oh really, how so given X?" rather than suggesting that you know their mind better than they know it themselves.


I have no mental illness, my sister has, and it is severe. She started trying to commit suicide when she was 15. She's allmost 65, still seeing a shrink once a week (since she was 15) she's single, no mates...no life...I call her every day to make her feel less lonely. She's very introverted. I love her though...I respect every people as I respect myself. The only thing I do not like is ignorance, and the worst, when they don't know they are ignorant. Socrates said something I will always remember (I love Socrates):

- when you know you know you are wise (I don't know any)
- when you know you don't know you are cautious
- when you don't know you don't know you are a stupid damn fool, you are dangerous..

(Of course I rephrased it) But I consider myself as the second option and try to learn all my life. One thing I have learnt is that I know nothing and I respect people's feelings. I'm not better than anybody..but I'm not worse either. I respect you.

Best ragards

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Couchie said:


> I was born in Denmark during an especially cold spring. Mother was a seamstress, Father a shipping mogul. After I was born, they stopped having sex.
> 
> When I was only two I had a couch dropped on me while we were moving into a new place down by the wharf. My body was a mangled, unusable mess. However my brain was left fully intact. In an experimental procedure, my brain was to be cryogenically frozen while a new body was grown from my DNA in a secret laboratory in Iceland. Unfortunately, somehow during the cloning process the human egg to be used for the fusion was replaced with that of a jellyfish. Before this mistake was caught it was too late, they could not redo the procedure without the brain suffering irreparable damage from freezer-burn. In sick desperation they went ahead with the brain transplant into this, my new body, and now I am what I am.


What an interesting movie!

Martin


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

clavichorder said:


> Care to join in the competition?


I think I'll go with the minimalist approach.

Huilunsoittaja: College-goer. Flutist. Faith. Music. Russians. Laugher. Contemplator. Lover.


----------



## clavichorder

Edited. Never mind.


----------



## Klavierspieler

regressivetransphobe said:


> My Christian name is Humphrey Icarus Wellington IV. I lived me a life of misdeed until the missus got me off the drink. We now prosper in dry goods just like ma and pa, god bless their souls.


Please note that when one makes a joke at the expense of a particular belief (albeit an incorrect portrayal) those who believe in the aforementioned (i.e. me) will take it personally.

All this to say that I find this offensive so please stop.


----------



## Polednice

Klavierspieler said:


> Please note that when one makes a joke at the expense of a particular belief (albeit an incorrect portrayal) those who believe in the aforementioned (i.e. me) will take it personally.


You should only take personal things personally.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Polednice said:


> You should only take personal things personally.


Personally, I think that impersonal things can be personified as personal if the personification is perfected.


----------



## TrazomGangflow

I was born in the midwest US in a large city and moved to the Northeast US in a small town. I have always loved music and I am trying to listen to, become familar with, and enjoy every kind. My favorite genre's are rock and roll, doo ***, swing/jazz, and classical. (the only music I can't stand is country) I play the piano and the violin. (I have a dulcimer but literaly anyone can play that so I wouldn't condsider myself any sort of expert) I also enjoy traveling and learning about foreign culture. I am also intersted in science, history, literature, politics, and psychology.

My favorite composers are Bach, Mozart, Chopin, Tchaikovsky, Handel, Schubert, Brahms, and I also enjoy Litszt. (I respect Beethoven but enjoy him as much)


----------



## samurai

@TrazomGangflow, I hope you don't mind my asking this, but where/how did you come up with such a unique user name?


----------



## HerlockSholmes

Hi, I'm Robert. And I'm back after a 24-hour hiatus.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

My computer literally exploded. Literally, smoke filled the house. I don't like making threads about me so I'll just say this here.

SO. brb.


----------



## Polednice

regressivetransphobe said:


> My computer literally exploded. Literally, smoke filled the house. I don't like making threads about me so I'll just say this here.
> 
> SO. brb.


Stop typing on it if it's in flames! You might get a blister!


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Thankfully public computers seem less prone to combustion than mine.


----------



## Aramis

Now I will tell you the story of my life.

My father was pianist and my mother was soprano capeable of singing full chords. They trained me in music and at the age of 7 I could play all Chopin etudes. At 8 I could play all piano music that was ever written so I started composing and conducting. When I reached 9 ghosts of all great composers came to me one night and they crowned me as the new emperor of music to fulfill my mission on earth and later join them in great artist's heaven. Next day I told my parents that I must leave my house and I went to La Scala and told the chief I want to write opera for them. He said he has only five minutes to hear me out and I'll better stop joking so I took music paper out of my pocket and on his eyes I have written complete four act opera in two and half of minute and he told me that I'm pathetic if I think it will impress him and that Donizetti's contract with them obligated him to write opera per each five seconds of his life I was devastated and for another year I was studying fast composing with Willy "The semihemidemisemiquaver" Wilkinson I left his school feeling tough and fast as never before and I went back to La Scala with my new hat and sheet music belt and I told the same chief as before CHIEF YOU BETTER WATCH YOUR *** and I threw sheet music paper into air and before the 387682745 cards fallen down to the ground I filled them with 24852334 symphonies each with grand fugue in last movement but he wouldn't give up he told me YOU ******* I'LL MAKE YOU REGRET THIS and he punched me in face and during this 0,38485252524 of milisecond during which his fist toched my cheek he wrote ten doube fugues on it but I still felt that it's now or never and attempted to attack him at once with another set of sonatas for piano and cello but in this very moment his daughter entered the room and I fell in love with her in 0,3243392 of second and she told me NICE SYMPHONIES HE IS NOT MY FATHER KILL HIM OOO and he took her and ran away with her I got my horse right away and chased them to the desert he wanted me to find him I saw set of 24248524342 choral works he wrote on the sand while galloping with my love we finally met in the middle of nowhere and he told me NOW WE ARE GOING TO SETTLE THIS ONCE AND FOR ALL and I said YES... ONCE FOR ALL SETTLE THIS WE SHALL and he took of his hat and it turned out that he has 24875298282234423443 flute quintets in it and it takes only one bar more for him to reach 24875298282234423444 it would be one more than I had clarinet concertos in my left shoe he slowly took his pen to torture me with waiting but then she appeared and shouted QUICK, FINISH THIS SET OF 12743638743544565693234 PIANO PRELUDES and I jumped 100 meters over the ground in slow motion and I caught them in the air and I was falling back in slow motion and finishing them as he was filling the last bar of last flute quintet and I finally fell on the ground after writing "fine" at the end of last prelude... I looked at him... he was dead... at the very moment I finished he still lacked two pauses... at this very moment... I knew... I have... succeeded... <ending credits> <music by Ennio Morricone>


----------



## CountessAdele

*blink*....I think Aramis won the competition.


----------



## Couchie

Aramis said:


> Now I will tell you the story of my life.
> 
> My father was pianist and my mother was soprano capeable of singing full chords. They trained me in music and at the age of 7 I could play all Chopin etudes. At 8 I could play all piano music that was ever written so I started composing and conducting. When I reached 9 ghosts of all great composers came to me one night and they crowned me as the new emperor of music to fulfill my mission on earth and later join them in great artist's heaven. Next day I told my parents that I must leave my house and I went to La Scala and told the chief I want to write opera for them. He said he has only five minutes to hear me out and I'll better stop joking so I took music paper out of my pocket and on his eyes I have written complete four act opera in two and half of minute and he told me that I'm pathetic if I think it will impress him and that Donizetti's contract with them obligated him to write opera per each five seconds of his life I was devastated and for another year I was studying fast composing with Willy "The semihemidemisemiquaver" Wilkinson I left his school feeling tough and fast as never before and I went back to La Scala with my new hat and sheet music belt and I told the same chief as before CHIEF YOU BETTER WATCH YOUR *** and I threw sheet music paper into air and before the 387682745 cards fallen down to the ground I filled them with 24852334 symphonies each with grand fugue in last movement but he wouldn't give up he told me YOU ******* I'LL MAKE YOU REGRET THIS and he punched me in face and during this 0,38485252524 of milisecond during which his fist toched my cheek he wrote ten doube fugues on it but I still felt that it's now or never and attempted to attack him at once with another set of sonatas for piano and cello but in this very moment his daughter entered the room and I fell in love with her in 0,3243392 of second and she told me NICE SYMPHONIES HE IS NOT MY FATHER KILL HIM OOO and he took her and ran away with her I got my horse right away and chased them to the desert he wanted me to find him I saw set of 24248524342 choral works he wrote on the sand while galloping with my love we finally met in the middle of nowhere and he told me NOW WE ARE GOING TO SETTLE THIS ONCE AND FOR ALL and I said YES... ONCE FOR ALL SETTLE THIS WE SHALL and he took of his hat and it turned out that he has 24875298282234423443 flute quintets in it and it takes only one bar more for him to reach 24875298282234423444 it would be one more than I had clarinet concertos in my left shoe he slowly took his pen to torture me with waiting but then she appeared and shouted QUICK, FINISH THIS SET OF 12743638743544565693234 PIANO PRELUDES and I jumped 100 meters over the ground in slow motion and I caught them in the air and I was falling back in slow motion and finishing them as he was filling the last bar of last flute quintet and I finally fell on the ground after writing "fine" at the end of last prelude... I looked at him... he was dead... at the very moment I finished he still lacked two pauses... at this very moment... I knew... I have... succeeded... <ending credits> <music by Ennio Morricone>


That's 24.875 quintillion flute quintets in his hat, which according to Wolfram|Alpha is the approximate number of grains of sand on the planet. Unless his head is larger than the Sahara desert, I believe you are exaggerating, sir.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Aramis said:


> They trained me in music and at the age of 7 I could play all Chopin etudes.


Why can't you play Chopin etude now?


----------



## hawk

Something strange is going on here (no joke)~ I am trying to get to page 6 of this thread. When I click page 6 it takes me to page 5...
Yep this is surely weird. There appears to be 78 replies in this thread however my post should have been the last one #79 but it's displayed as #72 and I still can't get to page six~Twilight Zone....


----------



## Kopachris

hawk said:


> Something strange is going on here (no joke)~ I am trying to get to page 6 of this thread. When I click page 6 it takes me to page 5...
> Yep this is surely weird. There appears to be 78 replies in this thread however my post should have been the last one #79 but it's displayed as #72 and I still can't get to page six~Twilight Zone....


So I'm not the only one, then.


----------



## Trout

Couchie said:


> That's 24.875 quintillion flute quintets in his hat, which according to Wolfram|Alpha is the approximate number of grains of sand on the planet. Unless his head is larger than the Sahara desert, I believe you are exaggerating, sir.


But the rest is real, right?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Kopachris said:


> So I'm not the only one, then.


Same here.


----------



## Aramis

CountessAdele said:


> *blink*....I think Aramis won the competition.


Ach, yes, you're right, I forgot to mention this little curiosity. I think it was nicknamed Krystian Zimerman back in the day.


----------

